# I'm in shock!!!!!



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

So had to share this with fellow metal fans.

Spoke to my mum today who told me she'd been left some vinyls outside the charity shop she manages. Asked if I wanted them, so she put in a donation for them and I got them off her just now.

Good collection, some old skool Iron Maiden and Sepultura.

But here's what got me, there's a SIGNED copy of Pantera's Cowboys from Hell album.

For those not familiar with the band, not only are they one of the best metal bands to ever play. Their singer Dimebag Daryl, the guy headbanging in my avatar was murdered on stage back in 2004.

So barring the fact that it's rare to have an album signed by one of your favourite bands, it's also even more rare that the members of the band will never ever be together again. :doublesho:doublesho



















Each member of the band has signed on their own picture, this is Dime's (RIP)










The only thing that is a little gutting is that the vinyl's had been in the rain so had got slightly damp the signatures are a little affected but as you can see in the pictures, not by much!


----------



## Deniance (Jun 28, 2008)

sweet


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

Cool, is it worth much in terms of £££ or is it just something a fan would love?


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

Well money wise it depends, I guess it'd be worth a fair bit to a big fan. 

I've got a couple of their really rare vinyl's from the 80s and they're worth around the £100 mark.

As a fan though, this is a monster find. I've got a few signed bits and pieces but this really does cap it off. As a metal fan as well, Dimebag was one of the best metal guitarists so a huge loss to the genre anyway. The other thing is that this album has been one of my favourites since I was about 11 years old!


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Well I hope you have done the right thing and bought the album off the charity shop....

:devil::devil::devil::devil:


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

Of course!! 

Anything that comes in I give the price they'd put it up in the shop for. To be honest, that would have just got sold on for 50p or something ridiculous anyway.

No freebies here which is how it should be.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

^^^ good man, I knew you would


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

My mum is very militant with the way she runs the place mate. It's shocking when you consider it's a charity, donating to local cancer hospices how people steal from them. That's staff and the public!  

I'm still in shock though hahaha. Even if it was worth thousands I couldn't bring myself to sell it!


----------



## Eddy (Apr 13, 2008)

Dimebag, man he had some serious skills with a geeetarr!!


----------



## wedgie (Apr 5, 2008)

They also had a very nice strip joint in dallas texas :thumb::thumb:


----------



## JoeNobody (Feb 21, 2010)

What is it with Pantera recently? I've heard from all over the place recently how great an album Cowboys from Hell is. I was listening to Vulgar Display of Power in the car recently but have never heard Cowboys. I think I have to track down a copy now :thumb:


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

What a Find:thumb:I would LOVE to get a signed copy of any Pantera CD


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

JoeNobody said:


> What is it with Pantera recently? I've heard from all over the place recently how great an album Cowboys from Hell is. I was listening to Vulgar Display of Power in the car recently but have never heard Cowboys. I think I have to track down a copy now :thumb:


I remember hearing the opening riff of the actual track Cowboys from Hell and thinking it was really something special. Heavy as hell but totally listenable, something you need when you're a kid.



Ross said:


> What a Find:thumb:I would LOVE to get a signed copy of any Pantera CD


I know mate, i'm still shocked to have found it. Bearing in mind I have a Pantera tattoo you could say I'm a bit of a fan! :thumb:


----------



## *TAY* (May 17, 2009)

Nice find Alex ! :thumb:

Made your day by the sounds of things mate.


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

Mate, it has really made my year!!! haha.


----------



## rsdan1984 (Jul 31, 2009)

wow, that is a quality find!!


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

Pure luck mate and so pleased with it. I'm still proper pleased now haha.


----------



## Frothey (Apr 30, 2007)

Alex_225 said:


> Bearing in mind I have a Pantera tattoo you could say I'm a bit of a fan! :thumb:


Bearing in mind you're a fan, you should know Dime is the guitarist...... 



Alex_225 said:


> Their singer Dimebag Daryl, the guy headbanging in my avatar was murdered on stage back in 2004.


Hell of a find though, you lucky, lucky git!


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

Frothey said:


> Bearing in mind you're a fan, you should know Dime is the guitarist......


Hahaha what a muppet!! Think I got too wrapped up in the excitment of it. :lol::lol:


----------



## Frothey (Apr 30, 2007)

Still in shock.... lol!


----------



## Reds (Jan 14, 2009)

You lucky, lucky, lucky sod Alex!!!

I go into a charity shop and come out with an old sweater that stinks of moth balls.

Brilliant find mate. I hope that you bought your mum a slap-up meal 

BTW when you get it framed, make sure the framer puts in anti glare glass and keep it out of the sunshine.


----------



## m4rkie23 (May 19, 2009)

man that is an epic find. pantera are one of my favourite bands. and im a guitarist. that would be all kinds of win if i found that!!!!!!!!! GET IT FRAMED!


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

I would love it framed although would have to leave it in the plasctic sleeve as some of the ink from the signatures has transferred off. 

At the moment it's hidden away safe and sound. 

Absolutely honour to have something like this to be honest. Still amazed.


----------



## byrnes (Jul 15, 2008)

Lucky git! What a find that is!


----------



## Reds (Jan 14, 2009)

Alex_225 said:


> I would love it framed although would have to leave it in the plasctic sleeve as some of the ink from the signatures has transferred off.
> 
> At the moment it's hidden away safe and sound.
> 
> Absolutely honour to have something like this to be honest. Still amazed.


Alex, if you want to get it framed, the framer (is that even a word?) should be able to mount it (not what you think). It's basically a posh way of separating the artwork fom the glass. All of the prints and pictures that I have at home have been done that way. HTH


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

Cheers mate, I think I know what you mean. Effectively mount it in a hollow frame with the glass a slight distance from the item in question. 

Think it may have to be done.


----------



## SootyNicko (Nov 11, 2006)

That is an amazing find! I'm sure that it will look great in a frame.

I'm glad its gone to someone who will appreciate it rather than someone who would have just sold it on for a profit.

I remember seeing someone at Uni with a painted leather jacket with the "Vulgar..." album cover on the back. A week later when I saw them again the bottom of the jacket had been signed by the entire band! they'd just seen them live, I've wondered a few times since if they still have the jacket.

BTW I was going to post a random reply to one of your posts a couple of days ago commenting on your avatar, and now you post having found this!


----------



## MOB (Oct 27, 2005)

I think I've still got a couple of Pantera CD's from way back when, must dig them out for a listen

_"Aimed at you we're the cowboys from hell..................."_


----------

